# Jewelers Rouge On Glass



## The Detail Doctor

Just wondering of any body has used jewelers rouge on very fine scratches on glass?

A client of mine has a nice Ferrari with some very fine wiper marks on the glass & I was thinking on my next visit it would be a nice touch to sort these for him.


----------



## Silva1

Pm clark ?


----------



## caledonia

I you know anybody in the double glazing industry or glazier. You can normally buy it in powder form and just mix it up into a nice paste. Used to be able to get some not anymore though.


----------



## 964kevin

Some here:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100g-Finest-J...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Kevin


----------



## Dave KG

I used a glass polish from Briliant, came in a tiny little bottle and was a watery consistency and dark red in colour (like pre mixed jewler's rouge, only watery)... Anyway I weorked that by hand on some _light_ scratches on a windscreen of a car that was detailed some time ago, and it was effective at removing the very light glass scratches but I found myself working the polish with very firm pressure and for a good long time by hand to get the results...

Glass being hugely tough is why you need a dedicated product to really do anything for the marks that may be in it, but they are out there and the Briliant is an example of one that worked for me... haven't tried it on more severe scraping or deeper scratches on glass though.


----------



## Stevie K

Jewelers Rouge will remove fine scratches, but it's hard work and time consuming. Whenever i've used it, it's been for a small concentrated area, and i've always done it by hand.
Sometimes if you overdo it, you will get a smooth blemish appear that can look worse than the original scratch.

There are glass polishing kits available now that can be used with a cordless drill etc, these would probably be more suitable for a larger area.

Here's one i've been thinking about buying, it costs about £20:

http://www.glasspolishshop.co.uk/pr...d=134&osCsid=54123d8c9fe99d8944544a1d54837008


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Was thinking of getting a kit with 3" pads & using it on the rotary with a 75mm backing plate.


----------



## Clark @ PB

You'd have to watch you didnt distort the glass though. It's something that I would like to find out more about but I'd also like a Pro glass polisher to show me the best techniques etc first!


----------



## spitfire

I think it's about time you pros got to grips with this  There's not much chance of an expert in this field showing us amateurs how to do it. I've been thinking about getting the kit from the polishing shop but like Clark says, I would like a demonstration of techniques before attacking a windscreen with it. Come on pros, find out and get back to the rest of us.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

spitfire said:


> I think it's about time you pros got to grips with this  There's not much chance of an expert in this field showing us amateurs how to do it. I've been thinking about getting the kit from the polishing shop but like Clark says, I would like a demonstration of techniques before attacking a windscreen with it. Come on pros, find out and get back to the rest of us.:thumb:


I already know someone that does it


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> I already know someone that does it


Good man:thumb: I had a wee look on t' interweb and found this.

http://www.scratchremovers.co.uk/automotive.asp


----------



## caledonia

I agree demo are the way forward. But the principle is much the same as polishing with a small pad (polishing pad). Again its don't to the mix start thick and the gratuity water it down to refine the area. You must move the polisher is different direction eg passes, work locally on the scratched area and refine.

Buy remember not all scratches can be removed, it might be a case of rounding it off to help disguise it.
Glass is extremely hard to work with.

Never bought a kit myself. just buy it in powder for and the I could achieve the consistency of the paste myself.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I can see the biggest worry is heat build up, if you get it warm in a locallised ares I can see a risk of cracking the glass.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I wouldnt have thought it would get overly hot, but possibly more to do with spritzing water as a lube (I'm only guessing that this is part of the process?) while the glass is warm that could cause it to crack?


----------



## caledonia

The Detail Doctor said:


> I can see the biggest worry is heat build up, if you get it warm in a locallised ares I can see a risk of cracking the glass.


mist with water From a spray bottle keep the speed down. You not trying to break the polish down. Your just working it nicely. But never let the paste dry out. that would be hell.

Working at 1 or 2 dont take it any high just keep the machine moving, and mist with water.


----------



## spitfire

I'd imagine keeping the heat down would be similar to working on plastic panels. The heat generated would be no more than it would get on a summers day. As long as the heating and cooling wasn't localised then I don't think there should be a problem.


----------



## spitfire

What about toothpaste and those felt pads from Rubbishboy's, would that work?


----------



## caledonia

spitfire said:


> What about toothpaste and those felt pads from Rubbishboy's, would that work?


Good suggestion never thought of toothpaste. It has abrasive in it for cleaning enamel and it waters down. Might be a bit frothy though. It might be worth a try. Would smell nice too. :thumb: A bit to thick to begin with though.
The felt pads would work. But you would have to be careful on the heat side if things. Very little air underneath, but if you continually move and kept it moist with the sprayer again might be worth a try. I normally use foam pads either polishing or finishing as you can control the pressure on the pad, felt is slightly less forgiving on that front.

Its more of slow speed with fast continual movements in different direction. With plenty of water.


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> Good suggestion never thought of toothpaste. It has abrasive in it for cleaning enamel and it waters down. Might be a bit frothy though. It might be worth a try. Would smell nice too. :thumb: A bit to thick to begin with though.
> The felt pads would work. But you would have to be careful on the heat side if things. Very little air underneath, but if you continually move and kept it moist with the sprayer again might be worth a try. I normally use foam pads either polishing or finishing as you can control the pressure on the pad, felt is slightly less forgiving on that front.
> 
> Its more of slow speed with fast continual movements in different direction. With plenty of water.


What would the neighbours say:lol: "First he's using shaving foam and now he's trying to brush it's teeth":lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

There's a thing, I wonder how JR would work on your teeth


----------



## The Detail Doctor

The glass cleaning kits supply felt pads, that's why I mentioned the heat build up.


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> There's a thing, I wonder how JR would work on your teeth


That one's lost on me Clark, what's *JR*


----------



## Clark @ PB

spitfire said:


> That one's lost on me Clark, what's *JR*


Jewellers Rouge


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> Jewellers Rouge


lol:lol:, Ah, right:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

The Detail Doctor said:


> The glass cleaning kits supply felt pads, that's why I mentioned the heat build up.


Felt hold moisture and is good for that, But with everything there is a down side. As you said heat build up and cant control the pressure as good as you could with a pad.

Where is the scratch on the car. What window?


----------



## caledonia

theres an other source for products. the dentists :lol:
:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

caledonia said:


> Felt hold moisture and is good for that, But with everything there is a down side. As you said heat build up and cant control the pressure as good as you could with a pad.
> 
> Where is the scratch on the car. What window?


Light wiper marks on the glass, it's only got 32,000 on the clock too. Ferrari glass must be soft!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## spitfire

caledonia said:


> theres an other source for products. the dentists :lol:
> :thumb:


I must ask him for a sample the next time I'm there.


----------



## caledonia

The Detail Doctor said:


> Light wiper marks on the glass, it's only got 32,000 on the clock too. Ferarri glass must be soft!!!!!!:lol:


Thats going to be a night mare M8. to do.
Due to the size of the area and the fact that the scratch is not localised.

The problem you have got is the amount of the JR you will need and You might need someone to mist for you so you don't have to stop and start.
Another option I can remember the name of the product at the moment. But its like a rain sealant, as it bonds to the screen and helps hide imperfections.
Fills them up. Its for micro marring.
Sure someone else will know What I am talking about, as I cant for the life of me remember its name. Getting to dam old. :wall:

JR is just a one off scratch not really intended for full windscreens.
Might have to look at a screen repair company and the resin filler they use in chips. Thats the products you need but thiner.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

The wiper scratches are locallised to the area adjacent to the R.H 'A' pillar, about about 1" width by 3" height. It's a weird place to be scratched.


----------



## caledonia

The Detail Doctor said:


> The wiper scratches are localised to the area adjacent to the R.H 'A' pillar, about about 1" width by 3" height. It's a weird place to be scratched.


OK JR it is. My mistake and its localised so all the better. Can only be down to grime ad grit build up in the area. Maybe someones over zealous with the ice scraper and mixed with with grit. Any way who knows. At least it not in the midle of the screen. Area you have is workable. :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing

The Detail Doctor said:


> I can see the biggest worry is heat build up, if you get it warm in a locallised ares I can see a risk of cracking the glass.


I have a guy that does work for me odd occasions when customers ask about it, its not something I would look to get involved in myself. And there is a very high risk of the screen cracking as the build up gets very high to remove deep scratches. He always tells the customer about the risk of this happening before starting, light scratches are not too bad but scratches left from wiper blades etc are usually very deep. Its a very messy job as well as you need to use plenty of water to keep the temp down, he charges around £60 to do a screen so not really that cost affective either as you can usually get free window screen cover with most insurance policy these days. He does alot of work for coach and bus companys as it is more cost effective as the price for a window screen for say a coach is around £2500.


----------



## caledonia

Alway the best way. That why training come into it. Secret it not to work to fast, to hard, and with lots of water. Dont let it dry out.
Get the pros in though. Don't want to loose a customer.


----------



## spitfire

I hear what your saying of the dangers, but I think that with plenty of common sense applied, it's not beyond us to improve if not entirely correct minor scratches. I think most folk would be happy with even some improvement. Like paint, we know it's not always gonna be possible to remove every RDS.


----------



## Perfection Detailing

spitfire said:


> I hear what your saying of the dangers, but I think that with plenty of common sense applied, it's not beyond us to improve if not entirely correct minor scratches. I think most folk would be happy with even some improvement. Like paint, we know it's not always gonna be possible to remove every RDS.


Yeah I totally agree with you mate im not knocking anyone who wants to get into to it im just saying from what ive seen its not for me:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

I've been looking into glass polishing for a while and its quite expensive although for the results it shouldn't matter 500ml of glass compound is £38, 

I've ordered a kit i have already seen used on glass at a site for multi million pound penthouses so it does work just need some practice.


----------



## Ronnie

nice to see the difference in the level of responce when a more popular member or Pro of DW puts up the same thread...I have got jewellers Rogue and had a day with an old school friend who makes custom mirrors very easy once you get the hang of it TBH. not just a case of bodge it on swirl it round and buff off!


----------



## Grizzle

Ronnie said:


> nice to see the difference in the level of responce when a more popular member or Pro of DW puts up the same thread


I Know what you mean its like being back at school :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Custom Detailers said:


> I've been looking into glass polishing for a while and its quite expensive although for the results it shouldn't matter 500ml of glass compound is £38,
> 
> I've ordered a kit i have already seen used on glass at a site for multi million pound penthouses so it does work just need some practice.


I'd like to hear more Graham:thumb:



Ronnie said:


> *nice to see the difference in the level of responce when a more popular member or Pro of DW puts up the same thread*...I have got jewellers Rogue and had a day with an old school friend who makes custom mirrors very easy once you get the hang of it TBH. *not just a case of bodge it on swirl it round and buff off!*


Not quite sure what you mean by that Ronnie. People can only respond to what they see and are interested in. I certainly don't look at the poster first

Tell us more:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

I posted this a week ago and got 1 reply and 114 readers so went to find out myself

Yea its the DW way i suppose! them and us.. should just have pro and amiture sites and we could throw things at each other..lol! 
well I got some and sorted it out so Im happy big thanks to Caledonia for his help he pointed me in the right direction it is good stuff but not really great at removing wiper marks over a wide area. he was also showing me about crack repair/virtual removal which was awesome! I have a 10" crack in the Mondeo and he says he can fix it to nearly like new so am trying it this weekend..
it does make it look nice though!


----------



## Frothey

Clark said:


> You'd have to watch you didnt distort the glass though. It's something that I would like to find out more about but I'd also like a Pro glass polisher to show me the best techniques etc first!


i did a porker a couple of weeks back which had had a small area of the rear screen polished - stood out a mile!


----------



## spitfire

In The Detail said:


> i did a porker a couple of weeks back which had had a small area of the rear screen polished - stood out a mile!


Professional job?


----------



## caledonia

Ronnie said:


> I posted this a week ago and got 1 reply and 140 readers so went to find out myself
> 
> Yea its the DW way i suppose! them and us.. should just have pro and amiture sites and we could throw things at each other..lol!
> well I got some and sorted it out so Im happy big thanks to Caladonia for his help he pointed me in the right direction it is good stuff but not really great at removing wiper marks over a wide area. he was also showing me about crack repair/virtual removal which was awesome! I have a 10" crack in the Mondeo and he says he can fix it to nearly like new so am trying it this weekend..
> it does make it look nice though!


Guess you got sorted out then Ronnie good man and all the best on the repair keep me posted on the out come. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

no worries m8 he restores very old mirrors etc and can bluff rather large cracks. He has fixed his van and said because the screen is laminated it gets support from the inner screen so repair is much easier.


----------



## spitfire

I'm surprised that you only got one reply but then again sometimes good posts do slip through the net. I don't think it was intentional that your post was not replied to. Anyway glad you got it fixed.:thumb: I watched a glass repair co. try to repair a small chip with 5mm cracks. I wasn't happy with the result so got the screen replaced.


----------



## Ronnie

yea he told me its 50/50 with screens due to it being laminated so if it goes pete tong be prepared to get a new screen. he normally does not do cars but his new van has a heated screen like my car so he wants to see if it will work


----------



## Awol

I was looking at something like this:

Linky

for my GF's car as it has scratches across the windscreen either from someone using the wiper with no rubber on, or maybe someone cleaning it with a massive stone under sponge, as you can see massive lines in the sun! wish i'd noticed when we bought it!


----------



## DPN

Awol said:


> I was looking at something like this:
> 
> Linky
> 
> for my GF's car as it has scratches across the windscreen either from someone using the wiper with no rubber on, or maybe someone cleaning it with a massive stone under sponge, as you can see massive lines in the sun! wish i'd noticed when we bought it!


I personally use this kit from Frost,with some really good results.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Ronnie said:


> nice to see the difference in the level of responce when a more popular member or Pro of DW puts up the same thread...I have got jewellers Rogue and had a day with an old school friend who makes custom mirrors very easy once you get the hang of it TBH. not just a case of bodge it on swirl it round and buff off!


Mate, I certainly don't class myself as "one of the more popular members".


----------



## dinodog

A small vid, check the guy hanging in top window

http://www.glasspolish.info/?gclid=CJf11JSF_ZYCFQL91AodjlNaWg


----------

